# Help !!



## PolarisEmtFirefighter (Nov 4, 2009)

ok guys yesterday . I went riding just to the pipeline . went through a hole too test out the 4x4 and how she ran . Well it ran fine in the hole got out . fan fine still headed torwards store to get gas on wheeler found out the bridge i made about a year ago was tore up . backed up and headed down trail heard a noise turned bike of started it back up and bam was fine again for about 5-10 seconds heard it again shut it off for about 5 mins . started back up its fine again and still havent heard noise again . but my problem is after i went through the hole it wouldnt run at WOT so i when i got home i took air box off and found out there was gas spraying out the back of the carb torwards the air box . still wouldnt run at WOT . Till today i started it up and rode it for a few mins got back home again wouldnt run at wot again . i have cleaned out the carb throurogly well another idea was to check the timeing . found out its out of time and needed a timeing chain and gear . mine has a lot of slack in about 1 in of play . and cog is starting to round off . anyone have any other idea's on what it could be . !?!:thinking:


----------



## Roboquad (Sep 8, 2009)

Wonder if the noise was it jumping time. Either that or a valve let go. Does it have good compression?


----------



## PolarisEmtFirefighter (Nov 4, 2009)

Yeah I have excelent compression valves are fine looked today I think it just jumped time I have to buy a new time chain and top gear for it .. and yeah ..


----------

